# Do you pump and dump on Zoloft?



## merebella (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey mamas,
Just started Zoloft at 25 mg (a low dose) to build to 50 mg. My doc said it peaks in bm around 7-9 hours, but it was unnecessary to pump and dump. She said it would be an extra-careful precaution, if I wanted, but not necessary. I told her I was super-picky about what goes into him, so I will. But gosh, it kills me to pour bm down the drain! Plus, I'm trying to save up a stash, since ds'll be staying with my parents for a night while dh and I go to an out of town wedding. So, pumping to throw away means I need to pump twice as much to actuallybuild a stash. Thoughts?


----------



## ktgrok (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.nbci.ca/index.php?option=...tion&Itemid=17

Says Zoloft is fine for breastfeeding.


----------



## ktgrok (Jun 19, 2008)

From Dr. Hale's website...http://neonatal.ttuhsc.edu/discus/me...tml?1259938335


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I've never taken Zoloft or any other anti-depressant, but I would not be pumping and dumping. You'd have to do it at just the right time every day, right? That just seems unnecessary, and wasteful, to me. Besides it peaking at however many hours, it's going to be in your system all the time after you have been taking it longer than a few days.

I would just nurse as you do now, and not give it a second thought. I know it's hard b/c we want the best for our babies and want them to be healthy, but it sounds like taking the meds was what you needed. Your baby will benefit from that.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Zoloft is generally considered safe for breastfeeding they were probably just being extra cautious









I have taken zoloft and I did not pump and dump


----------



## MilkbarMom (Mar 28, 2003)

Back when I started on Zoloft and was nursing, the doctor did labs on my nursling about 2 weeks after I started on a low dose, and again 2 weeks after my dose was upped. Both times there was no detectable level of Zoloft in her blood. I continued nursing her for 3 more years, and through a pregnancy, and then again for 2 years with my second baby. Both girls never had any signs of the med in their blood work....it was nearly 12 years ago when I started on it the first time. When my youngest was 2, I weaned off of it, and have never needed it again


----------

